
California to adopt first U.S. energy-saving rules for computers - bhauer
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-california-energy-computers-idUSKBN1431RV
======
bsimpson
They spent a whole article talking about rules without explaining what the
rules are.

~~~
epistasis
I wish I could make a more on-topic comment, but I have to agree. Journalism
in this age mostly consists of summarizing press releases and of repeating the
claims of people. I have a feeling that this is because a journalist is not
given enough time to look into the primary materials (in this case the
proposed rules), but is required to get an article written with only enough
time to read the press release and maybe call a person or two.

This isn't a particularly useful role. But I believe that the economics of the
business have driven journalism that direction.

